# Red Sea governor issues permission for foreigners to work in tourism



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

RED SEA, Egypt: Red Sea Governor Mahmoud Assem decided to facilitate issuing the required permission for foreign employees who work in the tourism sector.

Many businessmen complained that obtaining the permission was difficult. 

Assem decided to issue permission for a nursery in Hurghada after all legal conditions were fulfilled.

Assem decided also to cooperate with Hepicca association in order to increase trash baskets in Kawther settlement, repaint the south and north entrance of the settlement, and maintain lightning in south Hurghada settlement. 

From Youm7


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

That's good news for divers....
When a person is learning to dive, its important that they understand everything that's said to them... whether they're English, German, Russian, Czech, whatever.
While most Egyptians in tourism have a reasonable command of English, it's often just not enough for the theory. People need to understand everything 100%.... it's s safety issue.
My speciality was teaching Hungarian divers...you'd be hard pressed finding an Egyptian who speaks fluent Hungarian.
The eastern European diving market is huge now in the Red Sea.... so just from that small perspective....it's a good move.:clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Great news, our new Governor seems to know what's good for Hurghada and tourism.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just received an email for a promotion to Sharm

Escape Kit
• Four Night Stay in Deluxe Sea View Room
• Daily Buffet Breakfast for Two
• One Hour Massage for Two
• Tickets for Two to Sharm Aqua Park
• Return Airport Transfer

Original price $1120
promotion price $380
Flights extra

The original price was far too expensive when you consider the price of a package tour from the UK.
Perhaps a more realistic pricing structure would boost local visitors for a weekend.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just received an email for a promotion to Sharm
> 
> Escape Kit
> • Four Night Stay in Deluxe Sea View Room
> ...


The thing about this is that for 35 Euros per person per night you can get a wonderful experience in Dahab. O/K, not big commerical Sharm, but just so much better. So why would I pay 1120 US or 380 US at all?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

For that price you can get All inclusive at a four star for 7 nights for 2 in Hurghada. I've done it
and it was perfect and not to many Russians.


----------

